#  ,  ,   > -

## UA9ARM

, !
     ...
   10 ,    .
    ,      ...
-   ,     -   ,   11        .
    TL431   .
 , ,        ,   ...

----------

Alex_54

----------


## RV3MP

> *   10 ,    .*
> ..... *    -   ,   11        .*


5617.    ().  . . .

      .        "1" -  .
    ( 100  ~ 1.5... 2 ).  .
   ...  .

----------


## RV3MP

?
*  ? .
*      ....  ,   .   ....  .
  ( )   .  9  15 ... ,   .
   "", ....      .
,  " ",        . 
 , ,  , ... (  ). 
 ,   .    :      .  .
8     .

----------

> ,     .


       -  "".
    .     ,    .

----------

